# Win98 SE - How to edit Win.ini?



## Elektra (Mar 24, 2003)

This morning I got the blue screen of death with a message that said something like "You don't have enough stack pages. You should edit win.ini to allow for more." That's just a rough recollection though, (it may have been system.ini).

Since then my machine has been crashing every few minutes and now it crashes on boot. In fact it took me 11 reboots to get it to finally launch. 

I cannot find a file called Win.INI and have no idea how to edit it or what I am supposed to do with it if I do find it. Same applies to system.ini (which I can find). Can anyone throw some light on this please?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

More like to have been *system.ini*.

Find the system.ini, (you may have to unhide it)

Right click it and click *Open With*
Choose *Notepad*

Find the _[386Enh]_ section
You may see the following line:

*MinSPs=x* (where x=a number)

Increase the number to 12 or any multiple of 4 if the number is already set to 12

If the error continues, keep increasing by multiples of 4 until they stop

Click *File | Save* and close Notepad


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You can easily open system.ini by going to Start > Run , type system.ini and then press 'Enter'.
Your System.ini will open in Notepad all by itself.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Elektra:

You can also click Start - Run, type in SYSEDIT, then click OK. This will give you access to the SYSTEM.INI, WIN.INI, CONFIG.SYS, and AUTOEXEC.BAT files.

Any time you make a change in any of them, click File - Save - File - Exit, then reboot for the changes to take effect.

It's also a good idea to print off these files to refer to before you start making changes in them.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## SDF (May 6, 2003)

Question ?


Mine says: MinPagingFileSize=130444 

That is far from 12 ?

What determines this ...

I did not find a .....MinSPs=x 


Are these 2 things the same? ...

MinPagingFileSize=130444 and MinSPs=x 


Enjoying my reading of posts and learning more all the time about computers.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nope, the MinPagingFileSize has to do with Swap space I believe.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

In System.ini/ notepad
If you click *Edit | Select All*
Click *Edit | Copy* 
Come back to TSG and click Paste to the board , we can have a look at the file


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It's quite alright you can't find that minSPs line. It isn't there by default.

Scroll down to the [386Enh] section. 
In that section, simply _add_ the line MinSPs=8, if it isn't there.

That section will then look something like this:



> [386Enh]
> ebios=*ebios
> mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
> device=*dynapage
> ...


----------



## Elektra (Mar 24, 2003)

Won't the amount of MinSPs depend on the system specs? I have a PII 400 Mhz laptop with single hard drive. The hard drive is a 10 Gb drive with only 949 Mb free space left on it. Will it still be ok to insert MinSPs=8 or should it be smaller or even larger?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

MinSPs=8 is fine. Don't worry about it.

Cheers,


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Most systems do not have MinSP defined in the system.ini because by default the 2 already set cover most errant VXD's or Dlls that require more than the normal 4KB allocated. Here is a MSKB Article that further explains your dilemma.

Dave


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

T_K:

In my Windows 98SE SYSTEM.INI [386Enh] sub-menu, I have all the "device=" commands deleted.

I read an article awhile back in John Woram's "The Windows 98 Registry" that these commands aren't needed. I originally placed a semi-colon( ; ) in front of them for awhile, just to make sure.

I wanted to make you aware of this and was wondering what your thoughts were about it.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes, John Woram does say that, doesn't he?

To tell you the truth I've never really thought about it much, but I guess you could indeed rem those out, as Windows will automatically load the required device drivers from your Windows\System Iosubsys and Vmm32 folders.

I think I'll follow your example!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

T_K:

It sort of parallels what you can do with the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files. I found out that I don't need to keep anything in there. I can either type a semi-colon ( ; ) in front of each command, or just delete the commands entirely.

By the way, this is what my Windows 98SE SYSTEM.INI [386Enh] sub-menu currently looks like:

[386Enh]
keyboard=*vkd
mouse=*vmouse
woafont=dosapp.fon
PagingDrive=C:
MinPagingFileSize=262144
MaxPagingFileSize=262144
ComBoostTime=2
32BitDiskAccess=On
32BitFileAcess=On
PageBuffers=32
DMABufferSize=64
MinSPs=8
ConservativeSwapfileUage=1

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Elektra (Mar 24, 2003)

I made the adjustment and set it at MinSPs=8 however my machine continues to crash on boot so the problem must be something else. Unfortunately I don't have much else to go on at this moment unless it has something to do with this error:

CS32.DLL unable to load CSCORE.DLL. Error=0x00000485.
One of the library files needed to run this application cannot be found.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> _*
> CS32.DLL unable to load CSCORE.DLL.*_


That error is Norton CleanSweep related. TRy uninstalling and reinstalling the program.
However, at this point I think it would be helpful to have a closer look at your configuration:

Go to http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/, and download 'Hijack This!'.

Unzip it, launch Hijack This, then press "Config" > "Miscellaneous Tools", and press "Generate Startuplist Log"

This will generate a text file that will list all running processes, _all_ applications that are loaded automatically when you start Windows, and more.

Go to Edit > select all, copy it and post its contents here.


----------



## Elektra (Mar 24, 2003)

You are spot on! I have Norton System Works and tried to open Clean Sweep to remove a few programs from my machine but got that error. I have no idea how to fix that so it works.

Anyway, I already uninstalled and reinstalled it and it still gives that error. I downloaded HijackThis as you requested. Here is the log after the scan:

StartupList report, 06/23/2003, 11:36:36 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBSVR\SYSTEM\INETSW95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ICE\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DOCKAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT\AD-AWARE 6\AD-WATCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DS CLOCK\DSCLOCK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GO!ZILLA\GO.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ICE\BLACKICE\BLACKICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MAILWASHER PRO\MAILWASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Gozilla.lnk = C:\Program Files\Go!Zilla\Go.exe
BlackICE PC Protection.lnk = C:\Program Files\Network ICE\BlackICE\BlackICE.exe
Mailwasher.lnk = C:\Program Files\MailWasher Pro\MailWasher.exe
IE window maximiser.lnk = C:\Program Files\AutoSizer\AutoSizer.exe
Spam Terminator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Secure Technologies International\Spam Terminator\StartST.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
internat.exe = internat.exe
BayMgr = DockApp.exe
Microsoft WebServer = C:\Program Files\WebSvr\System\svctrl /init
CriticalUpdate = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
Ad-watch = C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT\AD-AWARE 6\Ad-watch.exe
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPW32.EXE
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Microsoft WebServer = C:\Program Files\WebSvr\System\inetsw95.exe -w3svc
LoadBlackD = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ICE\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE"
CSINJECT.EXE = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
SymTray - Norton SystemWorks = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
AutoSizer = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE" /h
msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
DS Clock = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\DS CLOCK\DSCLOCK.EXE"

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 23/6/2003, 18:0:6)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\UNREGCMD.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 23/6/2003, 17:56:18)

[Rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYMDNS.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYM50C7.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYMFW.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYM2DEB.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYMNDIS.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYM50CA.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYMREDRV.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYM57E8.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYMTDI.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYM2600.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYMREDIR.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYM50D0.TMP
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\ABOUTPLG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\ABOUTPLG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\APWCMD9X.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\APWCMD9X.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\APWUTIL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\APWUTIL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\BOOTWARN.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\BOOTWARN.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\CFGWIZ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\CFGWIZ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\CFGWIZ.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\CFGWIZ.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2AMG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2AMG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2ARJ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2ARJ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2CAB.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2CAB.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2EXE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2EXE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2GZIP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2GZIP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2HQX.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2HQX.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2ID.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2ID.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2LHA.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2LHA.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2LZ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2LZ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2RTF.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2RTF.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2SS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2SS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2TAR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2TAR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2TNEF.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2TNEF.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2UUE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2UUE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2ZIP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2ZIP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DECSDK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DECSDK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEFALERT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEFALERT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\FSLINK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\FSLINK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\N32CALL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\N32CALL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\N32EXCLU.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\N32EXCLU.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\N32VLIST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\N32VLIST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVACTLG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVACTLG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAP.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAP.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAP32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAP32.DL^
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NAVAPGUI.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NAVAPGUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPI.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPI.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPI32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPI32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPSCR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPSCR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPW32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVAPW32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVCOMUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVCOMUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVDEFS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVDEFS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVDX.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVDX.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVDX.OVL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVDX.OV^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVINOC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVINOC.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVKRNLO.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVKRNLO.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVLNCH.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVLNCH.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVLUCBK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVLUCBK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVOPTS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVOPTS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVPROXY.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVPROXY.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVRESC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVRESC.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSCAN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSCAN.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSHEXT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSHEXT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSTATS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSTATS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSTUB.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVSTUB.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVTASKS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVTASKS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVTSKWZ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVTSKWZ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVW32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVW32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVWBWND.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NAVWBWND.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NETBREXT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\NETBREXT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\OFFICEAV.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\OFFICEAV.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\PATCH32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\PATCH32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QCONRES.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QCONRES.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QCONSOLE.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QCONSOLE.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QSERVER.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QSERVER.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QUAR32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\QUAR32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\S32ALOGO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\S32ALOGO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\S32INTEG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\S32INTEG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\S32NAVO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\S32NAVO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCANDLVR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCANDLVR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCANDRES.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCANDRES.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCANMGR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCANMGR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDFLT32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDFLT32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDPCK32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDPCK32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDSND32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDSND32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDSOK32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDSOK32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDSTP32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SDSTP32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SFSTR32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SFSTR32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SMSTR32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SMSTR32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SYMNAVO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SYMNAVO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\TKNV16O.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\TKNV16O.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\TKNV32O.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\TKNV32O.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\UNDOBOOT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\UNDOBOOT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\V32SCAN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\V32SCAN.DL^
C:\WINDOWS\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SYMANTEC\NORTON~1\ALERT.DAT=C:\WINDOWS\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SYMANTEC\NORTON~1\ALERT.000
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2MIME.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\DEC2MIME.000
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCRIPTUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\SCRIPTUI.000
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\README.TXT=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~4\README.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LOGBOOK.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LOGBOOK.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\MDSCAN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\MDSCAN.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\NWDENG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\NWDENG.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\RSCAN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\RSCAN.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\REGOPT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\REGOPT.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMUNDO.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMUNDO.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\NCOMCAT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\NCOMCAT.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMGUNDO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMGUNDO.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMUNDPS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMUNDPS.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LOGBOOK.CNT=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LOGBOOK.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LNKCOM.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LNKCOM.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMPRREC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMPRREC.000
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMEXCPT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SYMEXCPT.000
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDRVEX.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDRVEX.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\IMAGE32.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\IMAGE32.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\IMAGE32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\IMAGE32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NULIVE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NULIVE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD32.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD32.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDDENG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDDENG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NCOMPARE.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NCOMPARE.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NCOMPARE.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NCOMPARE.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUPLUGIN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUPLUGIN.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\OPTWIZ.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\OPTWIZ.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NORTON.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NORTON.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\OPTWIZ.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\OPTWIZ.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGOPT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGOPT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\BOOKMARK.OCX=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\BOOKMARK.OC^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CHKASSC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CHKASSC.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\HTRKPAGE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\HTRKPAGE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NREGEDIT.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NREGEDIT.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NREGEDIT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NREGEDIT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGEXT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGEXT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NREGXPRT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NREGXPRT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SEARCH.AVI=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SEARCH.AV^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SECACL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SECACL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSCHECK.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSCHECK.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSCHECK.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSCHECK.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\BLUEROCK.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\BLUEROCK.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CLOUDS.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CLOUDS.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MARBLE_B.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MARBLE_B.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\METAL_A.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\METAL_A.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\METAL_P.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\METAL_P.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MOONROCK.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MOONROCK.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MYSTERY.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MYSTERY.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\OAK.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\OAK.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\PAPER_G.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\PAPER_G.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SLATE.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SLATE.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\STONE_G.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\STONE_G.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SUNSET.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SUNSET.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WALNUT.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WALNUT.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WATERFAL.BMP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WATERFAL.BM^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\ALARM.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\ALARM.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SENSOR32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SENSOR32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSDOC32.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSDOC32.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSDOC32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSDOC32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\VSENSOR.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\VSENSOR.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WDSCAN.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WDSCAN.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MARKER9X.TXT=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MARKER9X.TX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUTHK16.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUTHK16.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUTHK32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUTHK32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SETVER.PID=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SETVER.PI^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\TRKENG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\TRKENG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\ACTEXT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\ACTEXT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CENTHELP.CNT=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CENTHELP.CN^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\BACKLOG.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\BACKLOG.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CSH.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CSH.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\N32DLIST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\N32DLIST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\N32DLSTU.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\N32DLSTU.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NTABSHT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NTABSHT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUABOUT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUABOUT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUFONT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUFONT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUGLOSS.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUGLOSS.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUINTRO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUINTRO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUMISC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUMISC.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUSPLASH.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUSPLASH.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SUPPORT.CNT=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SUPPORT.CN^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SIREGIST.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SIREGIST.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SUPPORT.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SUPPORT.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\USHELLEX.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\USHELLEX.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\_ISNU.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\_ISNU.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32DMAPL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32DMAPL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32FATL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32FATL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32GUIL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32GUIL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32KRNLL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32KRNLL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32MAILL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32MAILL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32MTHKL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32MTHKL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32NPTL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32NPTL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32SYSL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32SYSL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32UTILL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\S32UTILL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SALTHK16.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SALTHK16.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SALTHK32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SALTHK32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYMKRNLL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYMKRNLL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYMKRNLL.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYMKRNLL.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\TKKE16L.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\TKKE16L.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\TKKE32L.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\TKKE32L.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NU.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NU.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MAGELLAN.CSS=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\MAGELLAN.CS^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\README.TXT=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\README.TX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SEP_2.GIF=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SEP_2.GI^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SIDESYM2.GIF=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SIDESYM2.GI^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SPACER.GIF=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SPACER.GI^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\STYLE.CSS=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\STYLE.CS^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUPLUGIN.NSI=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NUPLUGIN.NS^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.ICO=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.IC^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SIREGIST.TXT=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SIREGIST.TX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NDD.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNERASE.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNERASE.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNERASE.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNERASE.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNFORMAT.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNFORMAT.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNFORMAT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UNFORMAT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\COFRGTST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\COFRGTST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\COFSTST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\COFSTST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CONDDTST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CONDDTST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CORSCTST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CORSCTST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DDENGSC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DDENGSC.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DSCANATL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DSCANATL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\EXCLUDE.REG=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\EXCLUDE.RE^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NSMPLOGR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NSMPLOGR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINDOC.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINDOC.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINDOC.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINDOC.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\COREGTST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\COREGTST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGTRK.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGTRK.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGWDOC.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGWDOC.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGTRK.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\REGTRK.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NURESC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NURESC.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UE32.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UE32.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UEBMP32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UEBMP32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32ENG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32ENG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32VXD.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SD32VXD.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NWCALLS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NWCALLS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSINFO.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SYSINFO.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINSOX16.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINSOX16.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINSOX32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WINSOX32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CPUUTIL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\CPUUTIL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\PGNORTON.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\PGNORTON.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\RNAPH.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\RNAPH.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SI32.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SI32.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SI32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SI32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPCOMSVR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPCOMSVR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WFSHELEX.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WFSHELEX.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UE32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\UE32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WIPEDLL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WIPEDLL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WIPEINFO.HLP=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WIPEINFO.HL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WIPEINFO.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\WIPEINFO.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.PIF=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\DISKEDIT.PI^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NU.CNT=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NU.CN^

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\WINDOWS\idechnl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\idechnl.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - (no file) - {CD4C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPTHIS!\POPTHIS.DLL - {0549E6CB-9985-42F6-8FD6-4EC017E6AAE1}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[UIWrapper Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MRSLCA.DLL
CODEBASE = http://webcomp1.mediaring.com/orion/consumer/pcphone/ver1.2.5.0/wbsc125.cab

[AppDLCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\APPDL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab

[CrazyTalk Player]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CRAZYT~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://plug-in.reallusion.com/CrazyTalk.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37591.1101273148

[{BD11A280-2E73-11CF-B6CF-00AA00A74DAF}]
CODEBASE = http://www.talkingbuddy.com/talkingbuddyinstall.exe

[IEAnimBehaviorFactory Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\msorun\MSORUN.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/vizact2000/Install/10/WIN98Me/EN-US/msorun.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 28,703 bytes
Report generated in 0.462 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I'm afraid you'll be having some work to do:

Have a look at this article:

Error: "CS32.DLL unable to load CSCORE.DLL" when launching Norton CleanSweep


----------

